# Cow Call



## myingling (Aug 18, 2013)

Cow Elk call I did up for a member ,,,if he likes 

Black band is water buffalo horn ,,,and below that is elk antler band ,,wood is stabilized spalted beech nut wood 

Thanks for lookin

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4176_zpsf682e7e2.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4177_zps7eabc638.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4183_zps950426e6.jpg


----------



## RW Mackey (Aug 18, 2013)

Mike, you have a very creative mind. Call looks great, the water buffalo and elk bands are killer.

Roy


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 18, 2013)

another beut my freind very nice duck


----------



## bearmanric (Aug 18, 2013)

Sweet elk call. Rick


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 18, 2013)

From the title I thought...Cow call? Why would he make a cow call....just say moo. And they come running. 

Then I clicked in here. Oohhh....I see. Silly me.


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 19, 2013)

Very Nice!!


----------



## justturnin (Aug 19, 2013)

Brilliant Mike.


----------

